# Are these Lanterns the same?Sylvania,Essentialgear,Osram,Glorb



## leprechaun414 (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if these Lanterns are the same? They look like it.

http://store.sylvania.com/show_item.cfm?i=72035

http://www.essentialgear.com/store.cgi?action=link&sku=13000&uid=2814

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/osram_golden_dragon_led_lantern.htm

http://www.theledlight.com/glorb_lantern.html


----------



## jtice (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*

The last one you linked is the actual Osram one, 
it uses one led, cant recall the name, im thinking Dragon?

The second link is the 4 - 5mm led version,
most the time they are not as bright, or as white.
I THINK the first link is also that way.

I would go with the Osram, I have 2 of them, and they have been nice.

~John


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*

1st and 3rd is the same light. (sylvania and orsam merged as one)

2nd is a 4x5mm led light.


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*

The essentialgear one is definitely using a different lighting source; 4 regular LEDs which gives a weak output, according to other users who have used a similar lantern under the "Brunton Glorb" brand.

The Sylvania one SHOULD be exactly the same as the Osram since it is an Osram brand, and another CPFer has enquired with them and they say its the same.

However, the advertising claims 2-4 times the runtime of the Osram, which is already 2-3 times exaggerated from actual tests. I'm not sure if the runtime is truly increased as they installed new circuits in the Sylvania's to reduce output or they just decided to bluff even more.

Also, they don't seem to mention anything about using the Golden Dragon LED. Just for the sake of branding, I would think if it was using a "high-end" LED, it would be included in the advertising material. 

Guess you gotta try to find out?


----------



## HowieG (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*

If you're looling for a small lantern like this you really should consider buying the 1.5 watt LED River Rock lantern at Target for $20. It's a little larger but it puts out far more light for at least 8 full hours. It's enough to light an average campsite or room...and it's also half the price.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*

Is this the same as the second one that we think is not as bright?
http://www.theledlight.com/glorb_lantern.html

Just going my looks alone, I like the clear sphere rather than the frosted one... It looks like the clear would be brighter, but maybe its not if the LED is inferior?


----------



## windstrings (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*



HowieG said:


> If you're looling for a small lantern like this you really should consider buying the 1.5 watt LED River Rock lantern at Target for $20. It's a little larger but it puts out far more light for at least 8 full hours. It's enough to light an average campsite or room...and it's also half the price.



couldn't find a river rock lantern under thier search engine.. I did find this one?


----------



## BVH (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*

I have both the Osram and the River Rock. Both are great! The RR is brighter but the Osram is less glaring and has a "low" setting that give tons of run time - i think it was an estimated 80 - 100 hours (on low) where the RR is 10 on high. Something like that. The RR has only full on and flashing modes.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*



BVH said:


> I have both the Osram and the River Rock. Both are great! The RR is brighter but the Osram is less glaring and has a "low" setting that give tons of run time - i think it was an estimated 80 - 100 hours (on low) where the RR is 10 on high. Something like that. The RR has only full on and flashing modes.



I've always liked the extra glare simply because the lumens tends to be abit more..... at least with a clear bulb verses a frosted one in my house...I get more light in the room with the clear, even though it may be harsher on the eyes... but you get used to it.. just like the sun.

I want to be able to light up a campsite the best I can without toting a large lantern. Right now, I pack a propane lantern and an extra bottle in my pack, it would be nice to get suitable light without all that.

The only thing I will miss is the warmth of the propane to keep the tent nice and toasty all night. 

I am somewhat interested in whats the deal with this particular light.
I don't know if any of them use Luxeon stars, but I dont think so.
Its about the same price as the osram and doesn't say it uses 4 leds.. so maybe it works the same as the osram but with a clear sphere and so maybe a tad brighter?


----------



## BVH (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*

Windstrings, based on home usage, I don't think the OS or RR will give you near what you're used to with the propane lantern - from my recollection, anyway. You may need a few of them! That's why I have 4 RR's and 4 OS's. Remember the mantra.... Buy Them Both! (in multiple numbers)


----------



## windstrings (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?*



BVH said:


> Windstrings, based on home usage, I don't think the OS or RR will give you near what you're used to with the propane lantern - from my recollection, anyway. You may need a few of them! That's why I have 4 RR's and 4 OS's. Remember the mantra.... Buy Them Both! (in multiple numbers)


I saw the osram tonight and was impressed with its light.. I was just wondering if the other may be brighter.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Are these Lanterns the same?Sylvania,Essentialgear,Osram*

I guess I'll just call them tomorrow and see if they know.
[font=arial, sans serif, helvetica]*Glorb™ LED Lantern*[/font]


----------



## windstrings (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok.. the guy at the ledstore acted as if he didn't know anything out there existed except his Glorb lantern... so I went straight to the source which comically is selling 8.00 cheaper than his website....

http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=304

But this light is the one LED on low 4 LED's on high light too.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 3, 2006)

leprechaun414 said:


> Does anyone know if these Lanterns are the same? They look like it.
> 
> http://store.sylvania.com/show_item.cfm?i=72035
> 
> ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 3, 2006)

Exactly what I've been trying to say. 

The advertised specs are different and the Sylvania lantern makes no mention of using a Golden Dragon LED. If they were exactly the same, I don't know why Sylvania is not proudly advertising the special LED which is great for boosting sales (cuz it makes it sound like some specialised LED). 

Also, I can't see why Osram would repackage the GD Lantern under the Sylvania brand and hide the LED name unless it is a 'detuned' version more for the mass market at a better price. 

But of course, I could be wrong since I have no hard facts. Just wondering what is the strategy behind it if they are the exact same lanterns.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 3, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Exactly what I've been trying to say.
> 
> The advertised specs are different and the Sylvania lantern makes no mention of using a Golden Dragon LED. If they were exactly the same, I don't know why Sylvania is not proudly advertising the special LED which is great for boosting sales (cuz it makes it sound like some specialised LED).
> 
> ...



The lady at Sylvania did say they are not the same lantern.... they don't have access to the overseas stuff.

I'm trying to leam whats up with the dragon led.. but for now, it appears the Osram is superior if you want brightness.


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 3, 2006)

Based on some reviews here and there I've read about the Brunton Glorb 4-LED lantern, its not practical at all.

The Osram gets stellar reviews almost always.

Can't say much for the Sylvania one cuz I haven't seen any of those. 

Any other brand or configuration, I'm not too sure


----------



## windstrings (Nov 3, 2006)

The lady at Sylvania just called me back after verbally talking to tech support and she says their lantern does indeed have the Golden Dragon LED....

I asked her to send me something in writing.... we'll see.

I'm not trying to save a few bucks... there not enough at risk, but I'm just trying to see if someone has improved upon the Osram... maybe by making thier globe clear instead of opaque could produce more lumens.


----------



## BVH (Nov 3, 2006)

Windstrings, the RiverRock has done this. Its LED is every bit as good as the Osram Dragon and there is no frosting to reduce the output. Come on, jump in, the water's fine!


----------



## windstrings (Nov 3, 2006)

BVH said:


> Windstrings, the RiverRock has done this. Its LED is every bit as good as the Osram Dragon and there is no frosting to reduce the output. Come on, jump in, the water's fine!



Can you show me a link?

I tried to find this River rock thing and I never did... its is small like the other?

Whats the scoop?
Wheres it at?
Show me now!
comeon.... what are you waiting for?

I keep hearing about this river rock.. and I feel like I live under a rock!


----------



## Sigman (Nov 3, 2006)

Is this the River Rock lantern you're looking for?


----------



## windstrings (Nov 3, 2006)

th


Sigman said:


> Is this the River Rock lantern you're looking for?



Thanks that looks nice, but I tried to find this illusive lantern at target several days ago and today is no different... I did a search for "lantern" and it brought up lots of pages... I didn't see it... I have Firefox set to trip on the word "river"and it found nothing.

I wonder if they changed the name or if its discontinued?

I can't even find this thing in google.. all I find is people talking about it.. but who sells it?


----------



## BVH (Nov 4, 2006)

Sigman, that is, indeed, the RR. Windstrings, When I was looking for them, i could not find one single WEB hit for them. I ended up spending one morning going to 4 Targets to find 6 of them. You have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 4, 2006)

BVH said:


> Sigman, that is, indeed, the RR. Windstrings, When I was looking for them, i could not find one single WEB hit for them. I ended up spending one morning going to 4 Targets to find 6 of them. You have to be in the right place at the right time.



Ah cool... like an Easter Egg hunt?... Great!!!


----------



## Sigman (Nov 4, 2006)

We don't have a Target (they're building one though!!), my "Buckeye Brother" sent mine from Ohio.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 4, 2006)

No Target? Tell me you have a Walmart! So I guess the Sylvania and the Osram are the same? I have the Osram and I think I will order the Sylvania and will let everyone know if it is. I guess the Essentialgear and the Glorb are the same but probably not as bright? Anyone have a Essentialgear or Glorb? I would be curious how they would compare?


----------



## windstrings (Nov 6, 2006)

So did you order and make the ultimate sacrific?

Should we be awaiting your results or maybe no?

I"m still trying to find that sinkin River Rock... may have to make some phone calls today...
------------------------

Both of my supertargets didn't have the RR's.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 6, 2006)

I am waiting to hear back from Sylvania about some info but ya I will be making an order soon. There has to be a RR lantern somewhere in Texas?


----------



## Zigzago (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's an old thread that compares the Osram and River Rock lanterns.
There is a difference in the beam patterns.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats a nice thread... thanks!


----------



## Dog Chaser (Nov 13, 2006)

I have 4 of these units. 1 Osram Golden Dragon and 3 of the Sylvania "Osrams". They all have slightly different outputs. The weakest one is a Sylvania, but the 2 brightest are also Sylvania's. They all have new batteries in them.

I hope this helps.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have not heard back from Sylvania about a few questions I had so I am hesitant about picking one of those up. I am wondering about the essential gear and the glorb? I think I might have to check one out. That was a great thread on the Osram and the RR.


----------

